# teachers with tattoos???



## XsheXscreamsX (Oct 13, 2006)

I have wanted a small tattoo on the inside of my wrist for so long now.  And for my birthday my boyfriend said that is what he wanted to get me.  I am just worried that it will affect me getting a job down the road.  I want to be a teacher (highschool) and i am starting school in the spring.  Its so sweet of him to do this for me and i dont want to say no, but i dont want it to cause problems later on in life.  
For anyone who is a teacher or is familiar with the regulations, can i have one small tattoo on my wrist without it being a concern.  I do know that the rules probably vary between districts, but just in general what are your thoughts on this?
Thanks so much.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 13, 2006)

Theatre makeup can cover anything up!! 
and long sleeved shirts for interviews.
I had several teachers with tatoos that were visible. they didnt seem to have any problems 
I think its mostly "Interview time" when you would want to cover a tattoo up. (its totally lame that this even has to happen!) 
and of course nothing profane.id say go for it.


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Oct 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Theatre makeup can cover anything up!! 
and long sleeved shirts for interviews.
I had several teachers with tatoos that were visible. they didnt seem to have any problems 
I think its mostly "Interview time" when you would want to cover a tattoo up. (its totally lame that this even has to happen!) 
and of course nothing profane.id say go for it._

 
Yeah i really figured that i could just put a watch or bracelet over it too.  and i agree that its lame to have to hide something like that.  It really is a new generation, and these type of things should be more accepted.  I can see problems with profanity, or full sleeves, or naked chicks or something, but hopefully not a tiny little "cute" tattoo.  geeze half of the high school kids have them themselves!  
Thanks for the input!


----------



## CrystalStars (Oct 13, 2006)

I think like MxAxC-_ATTACK said as long as you cover it up during the interview and it isnt anything huge or crazy you should be okay. I think school administrations are becoming a lot less strict about that stuff. If you are qualified for the job or not, thats what they are looking more at. The world at the moment school wise have bigger worries like teachers who do things with their students..I think a tattoo would be overlooked and wont hinder you from getting a job. Good luck too!


----------



## cindysilver4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I think it would be fine. Long sleeves can cover it during the interview, and a good choice of watch or bracelet can work for most of the rest of the time -- if it turns out that you want to hide it during work! But soemthing small and tasteful is totally fine.  I have a small star on my hipbone (easily hidden, easily shown!) for this very reason!!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 13, 2006)

it really depends on the district you teach in one of my friends is a teacher and she moved out of san franscisco to a different city and they had regulations on just about everything

no visible tattoos
no strange hair colors
age appropriate clothing 
and no piercings other then ears 


plus you still have to think about what the parents will think when they meet you if you have a tattoo showing beacuse  trust me parents will complain over  just about anything and if enough of them complain theyll let you go.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 13, 2006)

I would suggest getting it in a place you can easily cover it because as was previously mentioned, _someone_ will complain.


----------



## macluver (Oct 13, 2006)

Someone will probably complain, no matter how small or pretty. Maybe you could get a wide-band watch that would cover it?


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 18, 2006)

I live in a small town in Alberta, and one of my teachers last year had a tattoo, a nose ring, and we'd always see her partying at the concerts we went to. So maybe it wasn't just the tattoo... But if you act like one of the kids, we aren't going to treat you like an adult. I don't know if the tattoo is it, but keep in mind that you need to be really separate from the kids you're teaching in order to be respected.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 18, 2006)

When i worked for a county here in GA they went absolutely berzerk if you got a tattoo that was visable.


----------



## GODDESS (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey,

i actually have a wrist tattoo, among many others, but no one ever notices that tattoo! It seems that people don't really look at people wrists! 

When i want to make sure no one sees it, i use a well fitting watch or bracelet, nothing that can move up or down much!

I love my wrist tattoo, it is one of my favourites!

Hope that helps!!


Lizzz


----------



## kimmy (Oct 18, 2006)

my friend's sister is a teacher and she has full sleeves. she just wears long sleeved sweaters/tops/coats to conceal them during the day. and plus, if it's just a small one, i don't think they'll mind much. alot of people have tattoos these days.

i have a medium sized one on my wrist of Marilyn Monroe that's probably 3 or 4 inches tall and 2 inches wide and i've never had a problem with it when applying for jobs, i usually get compliments from employers actually


----------



## Throwaway Style (Oct 18, 2006)

I think at least two or three of my teachers have tattoos this year.


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 

 
_When i worked for a county here in GA they went absolutely berzerk if you got a tattoo that was visable._

 
May I ask what county, just outta curiousity? I have a cousin who teaches in gwinnett county and has many tattoos as well as very multi colored hair and they dont care. Also, I have a good friend who teaches in Hall county that has two partial tattoo sleeves and he also doesnt have any trouble.


----------



## Professor Fate (Oct 20, 2006)

i don't think one tattoo matters much these days. i mean, seems like everyone is running around looking like coloring books.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 22, 2006)

How big is it going to be, what colors, etc.? It really does depend on the district, sorry to say, or type of school. If you want to teach at a religious school, I'd say it's a no-no for visible tattoos. For an alternative school, like a Montessori, I think you can get away with a lot more.

Not that it's exciting or what I'd do, but if your heart is set on a wrist tattoo, you could always get one that is close to the same shade as your skin. It's harder to see that way (thinking of the white tattoos white people get sometimes.)


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey death cabber- at the time it was in Cobb County.

But I have to admit the principal was an uptight ass. I mean he went absolutely NUTS and the other school I was at was the same way except at least that principal (yeah i still cant spell that word  LOL) she was very nice but very specific.


----------



## VeronikaJ (Oct 22, 2006)

In most school districts and locations- a small visible tattoo is ok as long as it does not have any drug/violence/or any other obscenities within in it.  I.e. if you were planning on getting a marijuana leaf on your wrist then there would be a problem.  Other than that, I believe that in most cities and states- it's okay.  However, all states have different guidelines so I would check with your district.  Hope that helps!


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 

 
_Hey death cabber- at the time it was in Cobb County.

But I have to admit the principal was an uptight ass. I mean he went absolutely NUTS and the other school I was at was the same way except at least that principal (yeah i still cant spell that word  LOL) she was very nice but very specific._

 
Really? I may end up teaching in Cobb! I dont have any tattoos though. Man, I hate uptight people though.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes, if you end up teaching in cobb the best advice I can give you is to really be self aware. They say things like " oh this is like Mayberry" we're a good school yadda yadda but just remember that you are ALWAYS more so than usual being scrutinized. So ALWAYS Watch your back.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 22, 2006)

i think with high school, it wouldnt be a big deal. there are a good many teachers at my school with small tattoos. however i know that at middle school, it would have been a HUGE deal for a teacher to have a tattoo. if you know any teachers in your area, ask them because it probably depends on location, too...


----------



## Eemaan (Oct 25, 2006)

im a teacher, i dont have a tattoo (muslims arent allowed) but i do have a nose piercing which no one has ever blinked twice at.


----------



## litlaur (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 

 
_Hey death cabber- at the time it was in Cobb County._

 
ha, Cobb. Why am I not surprised?

meant to quote, but hey, you get an extra thanks


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Oct 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 

 
_im a teacher, i dont have a tattoo (muslims arent allowed) but i do have a nose piercing which no one has ever blinked twice at._

 
wow, im really surprised they let you have that!  I always assumed i have to take mine out, maybe i wont have to!  Can i ask where you teach, and what grades?  thanks!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm a teacher (looking for a full time position, but still..) and have 3...one on the back of my neck is very visible.  I'm in art so it's a little more accepted, but just about every other teacher I know has at least one.  It's never been a problem for any of them, but you definitely want to make sure you'll be able to cover it up should you need to.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *litlaur* 

 
_ha, Cobb. Why am I not surprised?

meant to quote, but hey, you get an extra thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
someone loves me! lol

probably because cobb is one F'ed up county. i hated it with every fiber of my being


----------



## litlaur (Nov 3, 2006)

HA! Agreed. It was bad enough just living near it.


----------



## Eemaan (Nov 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XsheXscreamsX* 

 
_wow, im really surprised they let you have that!  I always assumed i have to take mine out, maybe i wont have to!  Can i ask where you teach, and what grades?  thanks!_

 
I teach in north england, UK. and i teach high school kids


----------

